# Another fish stocking advice thread.



## jim532 (Aug 27, 2013)

ok, I've been doing a lot of research the last few months as I wanted to jump back in to this hobby with some fresh knowledge. If time permits, I'm going to start my fishless cycle this weekend. It's a 40 gallon so I know I have some limitations but I'd like some advice on what to stock it with, so here are my favorites, some I've had before and others I just like.

Buenos Aires Tetra 
Bristlenose pleco
emerald cory cat
blind cave fish 
YoYo Loach
Denisons Barb
Boesemani Rainbow
Red Cherry Shrimp
Ghost shrimp
Bolivian Ram
Bumble Bee catfish
Glass Catfish
Bleeding Heart Tetra
I also used to have a snail that was larger than a golf ball but I don't recall what species he was.

I also plan on putting some java moss and driftwood in the tank too.


I'd like some advice on combinations and quantities. Also I'm open to suggestions to other tank inhabitants that might compliment or work well with the ones I like

thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I love denisons barbs but they should really have a 4' tank minimum.And they prefer schools of 5+.IMO unless48x18 even a standard 4'(like a 55g) is really cramped for them.I wish my 180 was bigger for them!
I would also be very reluctant to add any shrimp to a tank with any species Botia(YO YO loach).I don't have personal experience doing this but I think the loaches will love your shrimp(YUM!).


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

if you want a really good idea of what you can have for your tan size and be safe try this calculator out input what you have or what you plan to have to get a good idea 

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## jim532 (Aug 27, 2013)

eljefe0000 said:


> if you want a really good idea of what you can have for your tan size and be safe try this calculator out input what you have or what you plan to have to get a good idea
> 
> AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


I've looked at the stocking calculator a few times. It's a good reference, but it's always good to get input based on experience with combinations of the species mentioned


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

i basically use it to see if im over or under stocked and to see how much water should be changed. fish compatibility is different for each tank i guess i have fish that shouldnt be together and they are fine together


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd suggest you put together several combos and let the peanut gallery lend advice.


----------

